

Ask HN: need IP advice - entrp1

This might not fit under "hacker" label specifically, but thought there would be people here that would know:<p>I currently own 100+ domain names under a few businesses and personal name. I plan to increase that to 1000+ this year.  I'd like to create an asset holding company and transfer all of the domains there, and maybe other intellectual property.<p>What states are the best for creating such a company? and what are the pro/cons of each.<p>Things that are taken into consideration: privacy, easy of creation/management of legal entity with the state government. what other factors should I consider?<p>Once this business entity is created, how do I handle the transfers and usage of this intellectual property? is it best to create some kind of a lease/rent agreement?<p>If nobody has any advice here, anybody know who is the best person to approach with this question? Is there an attorney that is recommended for this? I figure a local attorney wouldn't know about national business laws.
======
brk
Delaware tends to be the overall preferred state for incorporation.

However, I can't tell from just the details of your post if you are over-
complicating things or not. A cache of domain names is really not anything too
significant and I don't think you require too much formality there
corporation-wise. Start an LLC, transfer all the domains to that and then file
your annual business paperwork.

Ultimately, your question is best answered by a business attorney. If you
really have a need for this sort of setup, then the couple of hundred dollars
in consulting fees (plus some personal time spent researching things and your
own and then asking targeted questions here and elsewhere) should be a small
investment to make. Having a good relationship with a business and tax
consultant can be very valuable. Again, hard to tell from just your post here,
but I don't think the "national" aspect of what you're looking for is anything
so extreme that a decent local business attorney couldn't help you out.

